# Vertical lines on Kindle 3 screen



## Shadow23 (Mar 29, 2011)

This happened today to my week old Kindle . What should I do ? Should I expect Amazon to send me a new one ? It didn't suffer from any hits, drops, pressures, or liquids. Could 36F/+2C temperature have done this to him ?

link to image http://img856.imageshack.us/i/dsc00002gp.jpg/


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you tried to reboot/restart it after allowing it to warm up?  You can either use the menu (Home, Settings, Menu, Restart (NOT factory reset).  Or hold the ON Switch for 40 or so seconds to reboot it.

With that many lines, it is unlikely you cracked anything internal and it may just be defective.  If restarting does not fix, call Amazon KINDLE customer service (not generic Amazon cs).


----------



## Shadow23 (Mar 29, 2011)

I rebooted it a couple of times, but it's still the same, I can actually see those lines while rebooting. And I already sent an e-mail to Kindle CS(a phone call to USA is too expensive for me, but I am willing to call if I don't get a response).


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Amazon usually replaces defective Kindles with no questions, especially one that is that new. I assume that's true for people outside of the US also.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That screen is broken. The temperature you list is well within limits.

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, agree with Pidgeon92, it's cracked. It won't be apparent to the touch because there is a plastic layer on top of the glass layer of the screen, and the glass has cracked underneath.

You can actually see the  crack, it goes from the top of the screen just after the end of "kindle" downwards and to the right, meeting the edge of the screen by the right "next page" button.

The lines are not cracks, they are the screen not working any more because the crack has damaged the trace wires that go across the screen (a bit like the wires in the rear window heater in a car but much smaller and many more wires!)

By all accounts Amazon are very good at swapping them, make sure that you contact Kindle support rather than the normal Amazon support, follow the links that Pidgeon gave.


----------



## Shadow23 (Mar 29, 2011)

That was a crack, but how ? I kept it in a case and was very careful with it. Well, I guess next time I am taking Kindle outdoors, I will bubble wrap it first. 
On the positive side, I called CS and I will be getting a replacement Kindle soon  But getting through the security part of the call was very hard, as my name and surname are from Eastern Europe(also my email). 

But how do you take your Kindles outside, do carry them in pocket of your jacket or in the pocket of your bag ?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

My Kindle is in an Amazon case, and I carry mine in a pocket in my rucksack computer bag all the time. It's been fine so far! 

Low temperatures actually do affect the Kindle, but not in this way - they tend to slow down when cold! You'll notice the page change becoming much slower when it's cold, but it recovers OK when it warms back up.

This problem is not helped by the fact that the Kindle is so efficient for power usage, so it never becomes warm in use like a laptop or computer does.

Obviously avoid keeping it at sub-zero (C) temperatures for any significant length of time, and if it does get very cold, let it warm back up slowly to avoid condensation.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have not yet broken my Kindle, but my husband broke his when it was in his briefcase along with a bottle of wine he was bringing home. At the time, his Kindle was in a case. Any kind of pinpoint pressure is going to crack a Kindle screen, sometimes even if it is in a case. If you have something heavy in your bag, hand carry the Kindle. If you are going to be somewhere where it is possible you will be bumped into, like a plane or subway train, make sure your Kindle is well bundled.


----------

